# Where can I find this Art Print?



## roman88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My son wants to redecorate his room and he would to use Art prints like this one.

Do you have an idea of where I can find the one in attachment of my post?

Thanks


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Did you try any of these?

www.art.com or www.posters.com


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Google Olympic London posters and prints. Your print is from the Olympic games.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you looked in any local shops? 

As others have said,that is from the Olympics---I believe you are in the UK so they should be out there somewhere.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I've never done it, but Google Image will let you search with an image or URL.

http://images.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi

Click on the camera icon.

Edited to add:

It's called Olympic London by Dieter Braun

http://www.spitalfields.co.uk/artmarket.php#.UEBJNCKBV8E


----------



## roman88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your help, finally I've found it! Indeed it's from Spitalfields Market in London and the artist is Dieter Braun like you said.

I ordered it on this website for 25£ and I will receive it in 2 days. I'm very exited! Anyway thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Blondesense said:


> I've never done it, but Google Image will let you search with an image or URL.
> 
> http://images.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi
> 
> Click on the camera icon.http://www.spitalfields.co.uk/artmarket.php#.UEBJNCKBV8E


I had forgotten about this capability so thanks.

I have used www.tineye.com to reverse search images to explore rights issues. Nice to have another approach to it.


----------

